# qmail and tcpserver tcp.smtp



## csptra (Apr 12, 2016)

Hello,

This is a two part question, I am trying to scour google / the internet for all the different options you can use in /etc/tcp.smtp. I am finding bits and pieces, but I get the feeling that there are more out there or I don't understand something.

I have checked these two out:
https://cr.yp.to/ucspi-tcp/tcpserver.html
https://cr.yp.to/ucspi-tcp/tcprules.html

Is there a way to check to see what all the options it can take are?

My second question is:

I want to debug qmail smtpd /tcpserver connections, to see why something is failing. I'm trying to find a debug command, the closest I can find is for simscan, which we don't use. I've also tried finding a flag for tcpserver itself.

I found something like this:
https://www.mail-archive.com/qmail-ldap@qmail-ldap.org/msg02350.html

that mentions LOGLEVELS but that is if debug was complied. Is there a way to check to see if it was?

Any help will be appreciated.


----------

